# Ether RTA by Bogan & Suicide Mods - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/8/20)

They have arrived 




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

Thanks @Sir Vape 

doesn’t say on the website what the capacity of this tank is?
Unless I missed it

how would you say it compares against the MTL experience of the new Beserker V2?


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Sir Vape
> 
> doesn’t say on the website what the capacity of this tank is?
> Unless I missed it
> ...



no answer?


----------



## adriaanh (21/8/20)

2ml and the glass pack that you have to purchase separately is 4ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (25/8/20)

Sorry been a bit hectic @Silver 2ml extension will come as soon as they are available. fairly tight draw have not played with beserker so cant say for sure which is better but i love mine for a restrictive direct lung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/8/20)

BigGuy said:


> Sorry been a bit hectic @Silver 2ml extension will come as soon as they are available. fairly tight draw have not played with beserker so cant say for sure which is better but i love mine for a restrictive direct lung



ok many thanks @BigGuy


----------

